# Wunderbare Natur



## phirania (9. November 2020)




----------



## phirania (9. November 2020)




----------



## Taxidermist (9. November 2020)

Den Talsperrenfilm habe ich kürzlich erst gesehen und mich geärgert, weil viele im Film behandelte Sperren ohnehin nicht befischt werden dürfen, da sie der Trinkwassergewinnung vorbehalten sind.
Die wunderschöne Natur welche gezeigt wird.
Natürlich bleibt Vogelspanners Liebling, der Kormoran nicht unerwähnt, welcher sich von besetztem Fisch nährt und deshalb wichtig fürs ökologische Gleichgewicht sei (Möhne)!
Zum Schluss im Abspann noch ein paar romantische Bilder vom Angler im Boot, der aber ansonsten im Film nicht behandelt wird und außer zum Besetzen von Fischen auch nix taugt!

Jürgen


----------



## phirania (9. November 2020)




----------



## phirania (9. November 2020)




----------



## phirania (9. November 2020)




----------



## Angler20059 (12. November 2020)

Wunderschöne Aufnahmen aus dem Tier- und Pflanzenreich, danke dafür!


----------



## phirania (12. November 2020)




----------



## Minimax (12. November 2020)

Ich finde eine tolle Threadidee, lieber @phirania ,
hier ist glaube ich ein Platz frei, für schöne Naturvideos die gut für die Seele sind und den Verstand anregen, zwischen Angelreportagen und Fisch/Gewässerfilmen im eigentlichen Sinne. Ich glaube wir alle sind von allem, was kreucht und fleucht im Jahreslauf fasziniert, im Wasser oder an Land, mit Staunen und Freude.


Angler20059 schrieb:


> Wunderschöne Aufnahmen aus dem Tier- und Pflanzenreich, danke dafür!


kann man nicht besser auf den Punkt bringen. Auch von mir ein Danke an Dich, lieber Phirinha.

Schaut mal, jetzt wo die Pilzsaison zu Ende geht, hier eine tolle Reportage über die seltsamen Gewächse:





hg
Minimax


----------



## phirania (13. November 2020)




----------



## phirania (13. November 2020)




----------



## Hering 58 (13. November 2020)




----------



## phirania (14. November 2020)




----------



## phirania (14. November 2020)




----------



## phirania (14. November 2020)




----------



## phirania (14. November 2020)




----------



## phirania (14. November 2020)




----------



## phirania (16. November 2020)




----------



## phirania (16. November 2020)




----------



## phirania (16. November 2020)




----------



## phirania (16. November 2020)




----------



## Hering 58 (16. November 2020)




----------



## phirania (17. November 2020)




----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (17. November 2020)

Oh nein, ich liebe solche Filme. Aber wann soll ich mir die denn alle anschauen. Das gibt wohl ein paar Nachtschichten.

Danke fürs Einstellen!


----------



## Hering 58 (17. November 2020)




----------



## phirania (18. November 2020)




----------



## Hering 58 (18. November 2020)




----------



## Hering 58 (18. November 2020)




----------



## phirania (19. November 2020)




----------



## phirania (19. November 2020)




----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (19. November 2020)

phirania schrieb:


>


Geschaut


----------



## Hering 58 (19. November 2020)




----------



## phirania (20. November 2020)




----------



## phirania (20. November 2020)




----------



## phirania (20. November 2020)




----------



## Hering 58 (20. November 2020)




----------



## Hering 58 (20. November 2020)




----------



## Hering 58 (20. November 2020)




----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. November 2020)

phirania schrieb:


>


Tolle Doku


----------



## zokker (21. November 2020)

phirania schrieb:


>


besten Dank ... das werde wir uns heute Abend am großen TV ansehen ... Samstag Abend kommt ja eh nix ordentliches ...


----------



## phirania (21. November 2020)




----------



## phirania (21. November 2020)




----------



## Hering 58 (21. November 2020)




----------



## Hering 58 (21. November 2020)




----------



## Hering 58 (21. November 2020)




----------



## Jason (21. November 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


>


Ihr beiden macht das echt gut. Aber mir fehlt die Zeit, um mir die ganzen Videos anzuschauen. Schade drum.

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania (22. November 2020)




----------



## Hering 58 (22. November 2020)




----------



## phirania (23. November 2020)




----------



## Hering 58 (23. November 2020)




----------



## Hering 58 (24. November 2020)




----------



## phirania (25. November 2020)




----------



## phirania (25. November 2020)




----------



## Hering 58 (25. November 2020)




----------



## Minimax (26. November 2020)

Denken Sie gross!


----------



## Hering 58 (26. November 2020)




----------



## phirania (1. Dezember 2020)




----------



## Hering 58 (1. Dezember 2020)




----------



## phirania (4. Dezember 2020)




----------



## phirania (5. Dezember 2020)




----------



## phirania (5. Dezember 2020)




----------



## Hering 58 (5. Dezember 2020)




----------



## Hering 58 (5. Dezember 2020)




----------



## Hering 58 (5. Dezember 2020)




----------



## phirania (6. Dezember 2020)




----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (6. Dezember 2020)




----------



## phirania (8. Dezember 2020)




----------



## Hering 58 (14. Dezember 2020)




----------



## phirania (15. Dezember 2020)




----------



## phirania (15. Dezember 2020)




----------



## phirania (17. Dezember 2020)




----------



## phirania (17. Dezember 2020)




----------



## Hering 58 (17. Dezember 2020)




----------



## phirania (24. Dezember 2020)

Wilde Tiere an der Leine - Das Hannoversche Land
					

Südlich von Hannover erstreckt sich zwischen Leinetal und Deister eine abwechslungsreiche Landschaft. Die Region bietet zahlreichen Tier- und Pflanzenarten einen Rückzugsraum der immer seltener wird in Norddeutschland. Zwei Jahre folgen die Tierfilmer Svenja und Ralph Schieke...




					www.ardmediathek.de


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Januar 2021)




----------



## phirania (2. Januar 2021)




----------



## phirania (5. Januar 2021)




----------



## phirania (9. Januar 2021)




----------



## phirania (14. Februar 2021)




----------



## phirania (14. Februar 2021)




----------



## phirania (9. März 2021)




----------



## phirania (9. März 2021)




----------



## phirania (9. März 2021)




----------



## phirania (9. März 2021)




----------



## phirania (10. März 2021)




----------



## Hering 58 (10. März 2021)




----------



## phirania (15. März 2021)




----------



## phirania (13. April 2021)




----------



## phirania (14. April 2021)




----------



## phirania (14. April 2021)




----------



## NaabMäx (18. April 2021)




----------



## anglerin1992 (19. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

das ist ja eine schöne Sammlung hier. Da hat man erst einmal Stoff fürs Entspannen Abends und dabei lernt man auch noch was. 
Ich schaue dann jetzt immer Abends eine oder mehrere eurer Empfehlungen. Bin dann gespannt, welche noch dazukommen. 
Danke fürs Teilen der interessanten Beiträge. 

Einen schönen Tag und viel Spaß beim Schauen.


----------



## phirania (19. April 2021)

So ein kleiner Frechdachs....


----------



## phirania (19. April 2021)




----------



## NaabMäx (19. April 2021)




----------



## NaabMäx (19. April 2021)




----------



## NaabMäx (19. April 2021)




----------



## NaabMäx (19. April 2021)




----------



## phirania (25. April 2021)




----------



## phirania (2. Mai 2021)




----------



## phirania (2. Mai 2021)




----------



## phirania (3. Mai 2021)




----------



## phirania (6. Mai 2021)




----------



## phirania (6. Mai 2021)




----------



## phirania (7. Mai 2021)




----------



## Hering 58 (7. Mai 2021)




----------



## phirania (8. Mai 2021)




----------



## phirania (8. Mai 2021)




----------



## Lemmy 2016 (9. Mai 2021)

phirania schrieb:


>


sehr interessant. wir wissen viel zu wenig über natur und tierreich.


----------



## phirania (17. Mai 2021)




----------



## phirania (27. Mai 2021)




----------



## phirania (27. Mai 2021)




----------



## phirania (15. Juli 2021)




----------



## phirania (29. Juli 2021)




----------



## Hering 58 (29. Juli 2021)




----------



## Esox 1960 (29. Juli 2021)




----------



## phirania (30. Juli 2021)




----------



## phirania (31. Juli 2021)




----------



## phirania (4. August 2021)




----------



## phirania (4. August 2021)




----------



## Hering 58 (4. August 2021)




----------



## Hering 58 (4. August 2021)




----------



## phirania (23. August 2021)




----------



## phirania (27. August 2021)




----------



## phirania (23. September 2021)




----------



## phirania (23. September 2021)




----------



## phirania (23. September 2021)




----------



## phirania (25. September 2021)




----------



## phirania (25. September 2021)




----------



## Hering 58 (25. September 2021)




----------

